# Why does Ty...



## _Ty (Mar 25, 2005)

Ty has a problem with biting/nibling. I've tried the stern "NO!" and even the yelp like a puppy and leave the room for a few minutes and come back to resume play but he still does it! Does anyone have any suggestions that could help with this process?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I think it is a puppy thing. We had problems with Caesar for awhile too, we just gave a stern 'NO BITE" usually. Does he have plenty of toys to chew on. Those nylabones seem to do wonders for us with Caesar. He will chew on those for hours.


----------



## _Ty (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Apr 2 2005, 11:05 AM
> *I think it is a puppy thing.  We had problems with Caesar for awhile too, we just gave a stern 'NO BITE" usually.  Does he have plenty of toys to chew on.  Those nylabones seem to do wonders for us with Caesar.  He will chew on those for hours.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

He has plenty of toys but he'd rather chew on my toes than his toys! Im going to Petsmart today so i will be looking for those nylabones!! Thanks


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey did that has a puppy. Now that she is a little over a year old she doesn't bite nearly as much when she was young. It was nonstop when she was a puppy. When we play rough with her she will start to grap ahold of your fingers with her mouth but that is it. They outgrow it as long as you tell them no as a puppy. It was like overnight she stopped. One day she was biting and the next she wasn't.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley still does that too-it hurts! We spray our feet with bitter apple & he walks away for awhile. But eventuly does it again later


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

When Catcher was a puppy he would do that... he would actually pull my skin while biting... OUCH! But if I turned away, quit playing, etc., he just didn't get it. He mainly did it while I was playing on the floor with him so I stopped doing that for a while. Now at 10 months he still will start to bite and I'll turn away and he "gets it". He will immediately stop. So, I think you may just have to try to get through it..... I would keep letting him know that biting isn't acceptable by stopping playing, etc. and eventually he'll understand what is going on.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

jongee still has a biting problem, shes one year old

worst thing that jongee does is she jumps on her back legs when shes really hyper and then bites my thighs real hard

my friend experienced that too and now shes scared of jongee


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Izzy is an ankle biter too. She's worse with me. I'm always in my bare feet and she follows me biting me. I learned to walk with this weird feet flinging move, I look very odd. I step down and fling my foot out, step down on the other foot, fling that one out. She never quits. If I could get her to hold a pedicure stick, I would have much softer heels.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Apr 3 2005, 12:23 AM
> *If I could get her to hold a pedicure stick, I would have much softer heels.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48470*


[/QUOTE]









Peanut used to nip at our feet a lot too. It got to be very annoying, but he kinda grew out of it. I guess he got sick of hearing us yell NO!! at him as we walked down the hallway







What Peanut does now is try to rip our socks right off of our feet...he knows that once we put socks on it means shoes are coming next, and then we're getting ready to leave...I guess he thinks that without our socks we can't go anywhere


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Apr 3 2005, 12:23 AM
> *Izzy is an ankle biter too.  She's worse with me.  I'm always in my bare feet and she follows me biting me.  I learned to walk with this weird feet flinging move, I look very odd.  I step down and fling my foot out, step down on the other foot, fling that one out.  She never quits.  If I could get her to hold a pedicure stick, I would have much softer heels.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48470*


[/QUOTE]








I laughed SO hard at this...







I could see it in my head!














Thanks for the laugh this morning!











> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 3 2005, 06:43 AM
> *Peanut used to nip at our feet a lot too.  It got to be very annoying, but he kinda grew out of it.  I guess he got sick of hearing us yell NO!! at him as we walked down the hallway
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Brink used to do this too...isn't it sweet in a way..







He also used to run off with my shoe while I was putting on my socks.







I always thought he was trying to keep me from leaving too. He doesn't do that so much any more. When he knows he is not going, he just climbs upon his perch on the back of the chair and pouts.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar still has a problem with containing the urge to bite at flannel pajama pants.







When I wear them he always tries to bite and tug at the leg part of them by my feet. I don't understand why they are so fun to bite at.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Apr 3 2005, 07:55 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brink used to do this too...isn't it sweet in a way..







He also used to run off with my shoe while I was putting on my socks.








I always thought he was trying to keep me from leaving too. He doesn't do that so much any more. When he knows he is not going, he just climbs upon his perch on the back of the chair and pouts.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48508
[/B][/QUOTE]
Awww! It is sweet, but day after day, it's like "Man!!! Gimme the freaking sock back!!!"







It just hurts a bit when he gets my toes by accident.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

In general, I have found the best way to stop biting is to ignore them. Catcher started out trying to pull at my gown, and bite at my houseshoes, etc. I just kept walking and said nothing to him. After a while, I guess it wasn't fun for him anymore because he soon quit.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 3 2005, 11:57 AM
> *In general, I have found the best way to stop biting is to ignore them. Catcher started out trying to pull at my gown, and bite at my houseshoes, etc. I just kept walking and said nothing to him. After a while, I guess it wasn't fun for him anymore because he soon quit.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Bailey has always done this to me too. I ignore him and he doesnt stop ,I have to say BAILEY NOOOOOOOO.Then he does....They are a trip these guys LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Apr 3 2005, 12:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bailey has always done this to me too. I ignore him and he doesnt stop ,I have to say BAILEY NOOOOOOOO.Then he does....They are a trip these guys LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48550
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh, when I would say "noooo" it would just get Catcher going more!!







Being ignored really got to him!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 3 2005, 12:15 PM
> *Gosh, when I would say "noooo" it would just get Catcher going more!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I tried that and all I get is a BAILEY HANGING OFF MY ROBE OR PANT LEG


----------



## milo (Mar 17, 2005)

How old is Ty? He's very very cute by the way... Milo's 14 weeks old and is in the biting stage too... it seems to be the only way he knows how to play. We just keep saying "no biting" every time. I think it's slowly working, Just be patient I'm sure it'll get better.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Apr 3 2005, 12:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that and all I get is a BAILEY HANGING OFF MY ROBE OR PANT LEG















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48558
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can just picture that!


----------



## _Ty (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milo_@Apr 3 2005, 01:15 PM
> *How old is Ty?  He's very very cute by the way... Milo's 14 weeks old and is in the biting stage too... it seems to be the only way he knows how to play. We just keep saying "no biting" every time. I think it's slowly working, Just be patient I'm sure it'll get better.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48563*


[/QUOTE]

He'll be 9 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley is 7 mths today and he stills bites at us & it's actually getting worse! He has NO interest in his toys,just unrolling the toliet paper roll and biting at our feet entertains him. When we say NO he just ignores us.







He put a HUGE bruise on my arm the other day while I was folding towels. It' looks awlful & it's not fun!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey is 14 weeks and is constantly biting us as well. I have bought nylabones and toys galore. She prefers our toes! My 4yearold daughter doesn't find this fun at all! It really does hurt!! I bought her (my daughter) a pair of slippers and Abbey at least doesn't "hurt" her anymore! 

Sometimes I wish the breeder would have kept her the first year!!! No biting, housebreaking, or crying at night!! Just kidding ~ We love her!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Apr 5 2005, 05:16 PM
> *Abbey is 14 weeks and is constantly biting us as well.  I have bought nylabones and toys galore.  She prefers our toes! My 4yearold daughter doesn't find this fun at all!  It really does hurt!!  I bought her (my daughter) a pair of slippers and Abbey at least doesn't "hurt" her anymore!
> 
> Sometimes I wish the breeder would have kept her the first year!!! No biting, housebreaking, or crying at night!!  Just kidding ~ We love her!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49367*


[/QUOTE]

Not to be a pest, but just be sure that your four-year-old doesn't pick Abbey up. These little Malts are so squirmy and it is so easy to drop them and cause grave injury. I don't let anyone (but me) pick my babies up. You may know this already but I thought I'd mention it just in case... it is just too important....


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok I just have to brag and point out the benifit of adopting an older dog. I don't have to deal with any of this...... Tunder is perfect. I got lucky no accidents, no biting. I love puppies and they are soooooooo cute but this is why I decided to get an older dog. I don't mean to offend anyone so I hope this didn't.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 5 2005, 08:17 PM
> *Ok I just have to brag and point out the benifit of adopting an older dog.  I don't have to deal with any of this...... Tunder is perfect.  I got lucky no accidents, no biting.  I love puppies and they are soooooooo cute but this is why I decided to get an older dog.  I don't mean to offend anyone so I hope this didn't.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49417*


[/QUOTE]
I was just thinking about that today. You're sooo lucky to have such a beautiful and fully trained doggy!!! I'm getting nervous about Tictac coming home and going through the whole training process again.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For tough biters:

Spray feet and pantlegs with bitter apple

Keep your puppy on a leash while you're playing

If biting gets out of control and a yelp doesn't stop it, gently take the puppy to the crate and happily ask them to crate up. Ignore for 5-10 minutes. Actually leave the room. When you let the pup out, do a little obedience for treats. Basically the game ends when biting starts. Don't let the behavior continue. If you have to, keep the pup on a leash so it doesn't turn into a game. 

Try a variety of toys: textures, shapes, sizes. They also make toys you can put food in to get the dog interested in playing tug and fetch with (cleanrun.com).


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I will tell you its wonderfull. I haven't even had to crate him. If you don't have time to hold him or are trying to do somthing (like type) he is content to just lay on your feet or within a few feet. He still likes to play and loves to go everywhere with you outside inside he isn't picky. The nicest thing is I knew his personality before I got him. He is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A big part of the problem you are having with Ty is the fact that he was taken away from his mother too soon. Maltese should stay with their mother and littermates until they are 12 weeks old. They learn important lessons that shape their personalties and behavior for the rest of their life. Bite inhibition is one of those very important lessons a momma dog teaches her puppies. Since puppies are so oral for the first 6 weeks, exploring everything with their mouths, this training doesn't start until 6 weeks and continues through the 12th week. Here's more information:

http://www.geminidogs.com/puppy_biting.htm


----------

